# Upgrade to Mac OS 10.3 without CD-ROM drive?



## zunigae (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello,

I have a 233 MHz PowerPC G3 iMac with Mac OS 9.2.2. with a bad CD-ROM drive.

I recently obtained a copy of Mac OS 10.3. Is there anyway to upgrade my iMac without using the CD-ROM drive? Is it possible to extract the installation files from the CDs and transfer them to the iMac with a USB flash drive? I really don't want to spend any money replacing the CD-ROM drive, but I have a copy of Mac OS 10.3 just waiting to be used. I figured I could use the upgraded iMac for web browsing.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
zunigae

233 MHz PowerPC G3 iMac   Mac OS 9.2.x   160 MB RAM


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 18, 2010)

Well unfortunately there isn't much you can do with this iMac. It doesn't have firewire so you can't connect to another mac in target mode. 160 MB of ram is the bare minimum for 10.3 and with a 233 mhz processor it will run incredibly slow. So in your current condition  you are pretty much stuck. 

I would just upgrade to a new mac, the Bondi Blue iMac is getting way to old for today's standards. It'd also probably be cheaper to upgrade to a new mac than do anything else.


----------

